# New Reinhart Cookbook



## nate_bottman (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey, just in case any of you are interested in Peter Reinhart's work - I know I am: Reinhart is planning on releasing a primarily whole-grain book sometime around 2007.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Great news. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

awesome! its a ways out but i will be keeping my eyes open for it


----------

